# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين ٧ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف  المريخية  الصادره ا الاثنين الموافق 7-10-2019

الصدى 

فهود الشمال تسير علي خطي اسود الجبال وتسقط الهلال

وكيل بكري المدينة يزيح الستار عن اسباب عودة اللاعب للخرطوم

شداد يكافئ مستشاره بالمشاركة في كوزس الفيفا علي حساب موظفي الادارة الماليه 

احمد ادم :- الخروج حزين وعازمون علي التعويض في بطولتي  الدوري والكاس 

لاعبة العباسية .. واجهت كثير من العقبات .. سعيدة بتطبيق كرة القدم علي ارض الواقع

الزعيم

(القطار ) يدهس ( حناكيش) الكاردينال بمسمار  نار.
جماهير الفهود تردد اهازيج الثورة وتحافظ علي تراث الجدود.

مجلس الامل يهدي الانتصار لصحيفةلجماهير. يسكر مدير الشرطة 

وكفاح .يؤكد الانتصار  دفعة قوية للامام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لإجازة النظام الأساسي:
مجلس المريخ يكمل الترتيبات لاقامة الجمعية العمومية 
Hisham Abdalsamad 

من المنتظر أن يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً في الساعات المقبلة اليوم أو غدًا وذلك لمناقشة العديد من المواضيع المهمة وعلى رأسها استكمال الجهاز الفني واختيار المدرب العام وكذلك المشرف على تدريبات اللياقة البدنية 

 وكان أباذر الشريف وعمر زيقا من فريق الشباب توليا الإشراف على منصب المدرب العام واللياقة في الفترة الماضية التي سبقت سفر الفريق إلى المغرب .

كما سيضع المجلس اللمسات النهائية لجلسة النظام الأساسي والجمعية العمومية التي حدد لها يوم العاشر من شهر أكتوبر الجاري وتوجيه الدعوات لأقطاب ورموز النادي والتواجد في الحدث الكبير .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا :ابوعنجة مدربا عاما لنادي المريخ 

المكتب الإعلامي 

اكمل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ رسميا إتفاقه مع الكابتن جمال عمر حسين (ابوعنجة)ليتولي منصب المدرب العام لفريق الكرة بالنادي بجانب المدير الفني الجزائري آيات عبدالملك.و الكابتن حامد بريمة مدرب الحراس .ووقع ابوعنجة رسميا ظهر الأحد علي عقد مع مجلس الإدارة لمدة عامين امام المدير التنفيذي الدكتور مدثر خيري. ويعتبر الكابتن الخلوق جمال ابوعنجة من جيل العمالقة في مسيرة نادي المريخ حيث لعب للمريخ في الفترة من العام 1982 وحتي العام 1993 وحقق مع الاحمر كاس سيكافا في العام 1986 وكاس دبي الذهبي في العام 1988 وكاس الكؤوس الإفريقية في العام 1989 ونال مع المريخ عدة بطولات محلية في الدوري اامحلي وكاس ودوري السودان. وعلي صعيد العمل الفني عمل ابوعنجة مساعدا لعدد من المدربين الذين تعاقبوا علي المريخ مثل اتوفيستروكروجر كما اشرف علي الأحمر مديرا فنيا في فترات سابقه وعمل ابوعنجة مديرا فنيا لعدد من أندية الدرجة الممتازة وعلي رأسها الأهلي مدني والأهلي عطبرة والتاكا كسلا والأهلي القضارف. وعقب توقيع العقد أعلن ابوعنجة سعادته بالعودة للديار المريخية مؤكدا انه جاء ليعمل مع المجموعة لاعادة الامور الي مسارها الصحيح علي مستوي فريق كرة القدم بالنادي بعد الخروج من دوري أبطال أفريقيا والبطولة العربية وتقديم العون للجهاز الفني ومساعدته في الفنرة المقبلة مطالبا الجماهير للعودة للاستاد والوقوف مع الفريق حتي يعود وبحقق أمنيات القاعدة الجماهيرية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âک† نتائج مباريات الأحد في الدوري السوداني الممتاز
.
ـ هلال كادوقلي 1 : 1 الرابطة كوستي
ـ هلال الفاشر 0:0 الخرطوم الوطني
ـ حي العرب 1 : 0 مريخ الفاشر
ـ اهلي الخرطوم 0 : 0 حي الوادي نيالا
ـ الأمل عطبرة 1 : 0 الهلال .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#أخبار_الملاعب

فوزين وتعادل بالدوري الممتاز  

تلقى الهلال الخرطوم الهزيمة الثانية توالياً أمام مضيفه  الأمل عطبرة بهدفٍ دون مقابل، في المباراة التي جرت مساء "الأحد” ضمن المرحلة الخامسة من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.

وسجّل هدف الأمل الوحيد اللاعب أبو القاسم عبد العال في الشوط الثاني من المباراة من ضربة جزاء احتسبها الحكم في الدقيقة الـ”75â€³.

ورفع الأمل رصيده إلى”8â€³ نقاط، أمّا الهلال فتوقف في ست نقاط.

وفي مباراة ثانية، فاز حي العرب بورتسودان على مريخ الفاشر بهدفٍ وحيد سجّله اللاعب كيبا.

ورفع الفريق الشهير بـ”السوكرتا” رصيده إلى ست نقاط، فيما توقف مريخ الفاشر في”8â€³ نقاط.

وباستاد الخرطوم، حسم التعادل من دون أهداف نتيجة مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم وضيفه حي الوادي نيالا.

وحاز الأهلي على النقطة الثانية، أمّا ممثل نيالا فوصل إلى النقطة الثامنة

اجتمعت لاكثر من 5 ساعات..لجنة النظام الاساسي تواصل العمل والتنقيح

عقدت اللجنة  الموسعة لتنقيح مشروع مسودة النظام الأساسي بنادي المريخ اجتماعها الثاني بالمكتب التنفيذي  لنادي المريخ نهار امس " السبت" 

واستمر اجتماع اللجنة لمدة "5" ساعات تم من خلالها مراجعة عدد من الأبواب الواردة في المسودة المطروحة من قبل مجلس إدارة النادي، وعلي رأسها باب العضوية الذي فرغت اللجنة من تنقيحه والنقاش حول مواده.

وشهد اجتماع اللجنة الذي انعقد بالأمس حضور عدد كبير من أعضاء اللجنة وفي مقدمتهم مساعد رئيس النادي محمد موسي الكندو الي جانب عضو المجلس عمر محمد عبد الله واعضاء اللجنة محمد جعفر قريش ونادر مالك والفريق منصور عبد الرحيم وهاشم الهدية ومولانا خالد سيد أحمد.

وقال الناطق الرسمي باسم اللجنة نادر مالك أن الجلسة التي عقدتها اللجنة بالامس واصلت من خلالها النقاش حول المواد المطروحة في المسودة الواردة من مجلس ادارة النادي، لافتاً النظر الي ان الاجتماع ايجابي وحظي بنقاش وتداول مستفيض حول عدد من المواد وتم الوصول الي رؤي مشتركة في العديد من المواد التي قدمت.
/////////////////
وفد رابطة قطر يعقد اجتماعاً مطولاً مع مجلس المريخ

استقبل مجلس ادارة المريخ عصر امس " السبت" وفد رابطة قطر بقيادة الامين المالي المستشار عمر خريص الي جانب نائب الامين المالي  وقطب النادي بالعاصمة القطرية خالد التلب.. وحظيت الزيارة التي قام بها وفد رابطة قطر الي المكتب التنفيذي باهتمام وترحاب كبير من قيادات مجلس الادارة وعلي راسهم مساعد الرئيس محمد موسي الكندو الي جانب عضو المجلس عمر محمد عبد الله بالاضافة الي اعضاء لجنة النظام الاساسي..

وعقد وفد الرابطة اجتماعاً مطولاً مع اللجنة الموسعة لتنقيح مشروع النظام الاساسي في حضور اعضاء مجلس الادارة وتم خلال الجلسة التنوير بترتيبات قيام ورشة مراجعة النظام الاساسي.
//////////////
أخر كلام .. ورشة النظام الأساسي للمريخ " الاربعاء" بدار الشرطة ببري
وقال الامين المالي لرابطة المريخ بالدوحة عمر خريص في تصريحات ل(الملاعب) بأن الاجتماع الذي عقدوه مع مجلس الادارة ولجنة مراجعة مشروع النظام الاساسي ايجابي للغاية لافتاً النظر الي ان المجلس رحب بقيام الورشة وقدم كل التسهيلات التي من شانها ان تسهم في العبور بها الي بر الامان.

ولفت عمر خريص خلال تصريحاته النظر الي ان الدعوة لحضور الورشة موجهة لكل ابناء المريخ مشيراً الي ان النادي يحتاج الي الجميع ولابد من حدوث نقاش وعصف ذهني في المسودة التي ستقدم والتي من شانها ان تدفع بعجلة المريخ الي الامام حسب قوله.

وشدد الامين المالي لرابطة الدوحة علي ان ترتيبات قيام ورشة النظام الاساسي اكتملت لافتاً النظر الي أن الاخيرة ستعقد بعد غداً " الاربعاء" في تمام الساعة السادسة بدار الشرطة ببري.

وسجل وفد رابطة قطر زيارة الي دار الشرطة ببري نهار امس " السبت"، وقال نائب الامين المالي خالد التلب ل(الملاعب ) ان الرابطة اكملت كافة الترتيبات التنظيمية لقيام الورشة مشيراً الي ان لقائهم بالمجلس ولجنة مشروع النظام الاساسي ايجابي وتطرق لكل صغيرة وكبيرة وتم من خلاله التامين القاطع علي ضرورة الخروج بفوائد كبيرة في الورشة التي ستجري بعد غداً.
////////////
تعديلات جوهرية في باب " العضوية" تنصف مريخاب المهجر والولايات

حصلت " الملاعب" علي معلومات مؤثوقة تشير الي ان اللجنة الموسعة لتنقيح مشروع مسودة النظام الاساسي التي كونها مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ أعتمدت بعض التعديلات في باب العضوية بمشروع مسودة النظام الاساسي.

وبحسب المصادر فان اللجنة الموسعة امنت علي ضرورة فتح الباب علي مصراعيه لمشاركة مريخاب المهجر بالاضافة الي المريخاب بالولايات والاقاليم السودانية المختلفة في نيل عضوية النادي مع التاكيد علي وضع لوائح لتنظيم عمل العضوية..

وبحسب مصدر مؤثوق فان التعديلات التي ينتظر تقديمها في المسودة التي ستطرح خلال ورشة " الاربعاء" المرتقبة ستتيح لمريخاب الخارج نيل عضوية النادي والتمتع بحق المشاركة في الجمعيات العمومية المختلفة وفق الشروط المعروفة ..

وتركت التعديلات الباب مفتوحاً امام اللجنة المسئولة عن ملف العضوية لتحديد رسوم نيل العضوية بالنسبة لمريخاب المهجر والعملات التي يتم تحصيل المبالغ بها كما تركت الباب ايضاً موارباً امام اللجنة المسئولة لتحديد الكيفية التي سيتم من خلالها التصويت في الانتخابات بالنسبة لمريخاب المهجر الحاصلين علي عضوية النادي..

وقال مصدر ان القرارات التي اعتمدتها اللجنة الموسعة لمشروع النظام الاساسي من شانها ان تصب في مصلحة الكيان وهي تاريخية لجهة انها تفتح الباب امام جميع مريخاب الخارج ومريخاب الولايات في دفع عجلة النادي الي الامام عبر المساهمة بالراي والمال في المحافظة علي الاستقرار الاداري والمالي.
//////
 الخرطوم الوطني يصل لطريق مسدود مع مهاجمه الهارب

وصل الخرطوم الوطني الي طريق مسدود مع مهاجمه الغاني الهارب ريشموند الذي رفض العودة إلى ناديه لاكمال تعاقده مع الفريق... وبالرغم من قيادة مدرب الفريق الاسبق الغاني ابياه لوساطة لاعادة اللاعب الهارب الي ناديه الي ان ريشموند رفض العودة وطالب بانهاء تعاقده او إطلاق سراحه لاحد الأندية القطرية التي ترغب في خدماته.. وقال مصدر رفيع بنادي الخرطوم الوطني ل(الملاعب) أن ناديه دفع بشكوى الي الفيفا طالب من خلالها بالمحافظة على حقوقه في اللاعب الذي لم يعد الي ناديه رغم الاتفاق المبرم معه حتى نهاية اكتوبر من العام الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*💫ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻋﺪﺩ ‏(4 ‏) .. ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺳﺪ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﺎﺋﻖ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﻣﻄﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﺍﺡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

⚡⚡⚡⚡⚡

ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﻳﺘﺤﻤﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﻓﻨﻲ
ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﺿﺎﻑ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻻﺑﺪ ﻟﻌﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺿﺪ ﻭﺍﻻﻟﺘﻔﺎﻕ
ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻮﺿﺤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﺴﺒﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ
ﻭﻓﻲ ﺭﺩﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ
ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻣﻄﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﺍﺡ ﺭﺩ ﺍﺳﺪ ﻗﺎﺋﻼ ‏( ﻣﺎ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻋﺪﺩ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﺍﺡ 4 ﻓﻘﻂ ﻫﻢ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ
ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ ﻭﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ‏) ﻭﺍﺷﺎﺭ ﻗﺎﺋﻼ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ
ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺟﺪﺩ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺗﻜﻔﻠﺖ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻠﻪ
ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻗﻄﺮ ﻭﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ

💫💫💫💫💫💫
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض*
*كجول.. في الأبطال*

الله طولنا ما كتبنا عن كجول. أحداث كتيرة منعتنا.
 البلد كانت مشغولة بالثورة و بالبحصل في مريخنا.
 و علي سيرة الثورة، فالحكومة المدنية دي كراعها حارة علي كجول.
 من اتكونت حكومة حمدوك و الهلال دخل في دوامة (غلبوك)!!
 طبعا كلكم متذكرين الثورة انطلقت من عطبرة.
 و أمس عطبرة أكدت انو شرارة الثورة للان ملهلبة.
 كردنة يعمل شنو في العفيص ده؟
 يلقاها من كجول واللا من ناس زيرو فساد؟
 يشطب منو؟
 حسين الجريف المسكين ساكت شال وش القباحة.
 كردنة قال حسين اتسبب في 15 هزيمة للهلال.
 و تيب.
 الهزيمة رقم 16 و 17 ديل سببهن منو؟
 قلبي مع ابو عاقلة.
 كردنة ده عادي ممكن يشوتو ضفاري.
 كردنة ملك الشوت و الرفس.
 صاحب مقولة (اذا رفسك حمار هل حترفسو)؟
 كردنة لذيذ ياخ.
 حتي في مقولاته المفضلة تجد (الرفس و الدفس)!!
 طبعا هو كان (دفينس) لما كان بلعب في الحلة.
 الزمن داك الدفينس ما بلعب زي باقي اللعيبة.
 لازم الدفينس يكون زول رفيس.
 زي كردنة كده بالزبط.
 نحن غايتو متوقعين رفسة في وش احمد آدم.
 غالبا كيس الجهاز الفني يرفرف في الجو.
 احمد آدم و ولدنا هيثم.
 الغريبة الاتنين ما عندهم علاقة بالهلال.
 احمد آدم طبعا ما حصل دقاها في الهلال، و هيثم ولدنا.
 ده جهاز فني شنو؟
 كمان ملقبنو بالحفار.
 حفر اكتر من ده!
 ديل حفروا و دفنوا كمان.
 يا حليل كجول.
 قلتو لي ماشين في الأبطال؟
 انتو جنيتو؟
 أبطال شنو و انتو هنا قربتو تبقو طيش الدوري!
 انيمبا العاقل عرف الحاصل.
 براحه زاغ و ورط الجماعة.
 و ديل صدقوا انهم من نخبة الأبطال.
 هلال كادوقلي عفصهم في المعبرة.
 قالوا نحن بذلنا مجهود قدام انيمبا و اتخدنا علي غفلة.
 شالو شنيطاتهم و سافروا عطبرة.
 نظام مباراة رد الاعتبار و تصحيح الاوضاع و كده.
 و عينك ما تشوف إلا النور.
 الأمل لطشهم و خلي قفاهم مقمر عيش.
 يا ربي حيقولوا شنو؟
 و حيمشوا الأبطال يعملوا شنو؟
 اتخيل كجول وقع قدام الأهلي!
 ده فيلم رعب عديل.
 غايتو السنة دي حنضحك ضحك.
 كجول ده نعمة.
 ربنا جابها لاسعادنا.
 تسعين سنة بضحكونا.
 لكن البتعمل فيهو أندية الممتاز ده كتير.
 يا اخوانا كده الناس دي بتنسحب من الابطال.
 المهرسة البتعمل فيها أندية الممتاز دي ما في صالحنا.
 أمريكا لو عرفت المعفصة العايش فيها كجول دي الله العليم تطلعنا من قائمة الارهاب.
 ما تلفتو علينا منظمات (تلطيش الانسان).
 الشغل ده كتير.
 كده غلط.
 أدوهم فرصة يتعادلوا بعد كل لطشة.
 بس ما تفطسوهم كده.
 خلو حبة روح لأندية الأبطال.
 الشغل ده حيرمينا تحت (طاولة) القانون.
 الهلال مشي عطبرة زي صاحبنا بتاع الهوفرات.
 قال ليك ده ببيع الهوفرات و جنو تنظير.
 يوم مشي ناس واحد مشهور بالمساخة.
 دق الباب و بعد اتفضل في الصالون فتح ليهو كيس و شتت الصالون كلو برسيم.
 عمك مساخة قاليهو ده يا زول؟
 المتفلسف رد (الهوفر ده بنضف البرسيم ده كلو في دقيقتين، و كان ما نضفو انا باكلو).
 مساخة ضحك و قاليهو (أها تشرب شنو بعد البرسيم ده؟ بيبسي واللا سفن أب)؟
 فلسفة سألو ليه بقول كده؟
 و عمك رد ليهو (عشان كهربتنا قاطعة ليها يومين).
 هسه الهلال قاطع النقاط مبارتين.
 المنسقة قالت ليهم اصبروا.
 يصبروا كيف اكتر من كده؟
 تسعين سنة صابرين علي الصفر الدولي.
 و السنة دي التصفير بقي محلي.
 بالغتي يا فطومة.
 وين اكياسك الزمان.
 الشغل ده راح ليك واللا شنو؟
 لكن طبعا المنسقة معاش دي أكتر واحدة بتستشعر المصائب.
 يعني لما تقول ليك أصبر معناها أرجي الراجيك.
 و هسع كجول راجيهو كتير في المجموعات.
 ده الوقت البتجلي فيهو الهلال سنويا و يتحول اسمو من كجول و الزنطور للمجحوز.
 أفريقيا كلها بتتقاتل فيهو.
 أي نادي بعمل ليلة مفتوحة لقيام الليل و الدعاء انو الهلال يبقي من نصيبه.
 ست نقاط مضمونة بالاضافة لطيش مجموعة جاهز.
 عليكم الله شوفوا العرض ده.
 عرض و لا في الاحلام.
 و معاهو مروحة هدية.
 الهلال طبعا طياشة مجموعتو دي عندو من المسلمات.
 و لا بجامل فيها.
 مستعد عشانها يموت موت.
 يقع مع الزنبوق واللا غيرو.
 المهم لازم يجي الطيش.
 عادات و تقاليد و كده.
 المصيبة السنة دي شكلهم ناويين يجمعوا بين الطياشتين.
 أهلي الخرطوم أمس سجل صوت قلق.
 الهلال ماشي علي انو يهدد طياشتو.
 المحجوز منحدر نحو ذيلية الدوري السوداني بصورة يحسد عليها.
 الهلالاب من عرفو انو المجموعات فيها مازمبي و العافية طارت منهم.
 حولية مازمبي مرت من اسبوع تقريبا.
 و من جات سيرة مازمبي فالهلال رقد سلطة جوة المعبرة و بره المعبرة.
 يا حليلك يا حسين الجريف.
 و يا حليل المحترفين.
 الكاردينال ساكت استعجل.
 لو صبر شوية ممكن يشطب اسم النادي من المفوضية.
 غالبا الهلال يتم الموسم بلاعبين تلاتة.
 الموج الأزرغ خلاص فاض بيهو.
 المقدمة التصويرية بتاعت فيلم (طيش أفريقيا) دي بالنسبة ليهو فيلم رعب.
 نغمات المقدمة بصوت أغنية (بالأمل صبرت قلبي).
 و المشاهد الأولية فيها الهلال جاري و فجأة هلال كادوقلي لطشو كف.
 و الأمل دخل فيهو جوز في بطنو.
 ياخ غلب الأمل ده حار خلاص.
 دي مباراة تصحيح المسار.
 بقدرة قادر اتحولت لتصحيح (المسمار)!!
 فطومة اعذارها كملت.
 بقت زي زوجة الراجل المفلس.
 و ده كمان ﻣﻔﻠﺲ ﻓﻠﺲ ﻋﺠﻴﺐ ﺧﻼﺹ.
 ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺑﻮ ﻗﺎﻟﻮ ﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻐﺪﺍء ﻣﻌﺎﻙ.
 ﺻﺎﺣﺒﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﻓﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻧﻮ ﻳﻐﺪﻳﻬﻢ.
 ﻭ ﻣﺸﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻲ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻮ.. ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﻪ ﻋﺎﺯﻡ ﻟﻲ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻏﺪﺍء.
 ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻲ ﻣﺎﻓﻲ ﺍﻱ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺱ.
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺧﻼﺹ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺠﻮ ﻭﻗﻌﻰ ﺣﻠﻪ ﻓﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﻭ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺩﺍ ﺷﻨﻮ؟
 ﺍﻧﺘﻲ ﻗﻮﻟﻲ ﻟﻲ ﺩﻱ ﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺏ.. ﻭ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﻗﻌﻰ ﺣﻠﻪ ﻓﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﻭ ﻗﻮﻟﻲ ﻟﻲ ﺩﻱ ﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺟﺎﺝ.
 ﻭ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﺔ حتغدينا ﺑﻲ ﺷﻨﻮ؟
 ﻭ ﺍﻧﺘﻲ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻲ ﻟﻲ ﻣﺎﻓﻲ ﺣﻞ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺱ.
 ﻭ ﻫﻢ ﺑﺮﺍﻫﻢ ﺑﻘﻮﻟﻮ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻣﺮﻧﺎ ﻟﻠﻪ ﺧﻼﺹ ﺟﻴﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺱ.
 ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻪ ﺟﻮ ﺩﺍﺧﻠﻴﻦ.
 ﻭ أﺛﻨﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻢ ﺑﺘﻮﻧﺴﻮ، ﺳﻤﻌﻮ ﺻﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻪ ﻭﻗﻌﺖ.
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺩﺍ ﺷﻨﻮ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻊ ﺩﺍ؟
 ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻲ (ﺳﺠﻤﻲ.. ﺩﻱ ﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺱ ذاتها).
 الأمل أمس دلق حلة العدس.
 و لحق الجماعة أمات طه.
 دي نهاية طول اللسان.
 أمس قلت افتش جدول المباريات.
 كتبت في قوقل (متي سيلعب الهلال)؟
 قوقل رد علي (هل تقصد متي سيتغلب الهلال)!
 بالغت يا قوقل.
 حتي انت.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 نهاية طول اللسان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بملعبه بحضور جميع اللاعبين 

أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء الأحد  أول تدريب له بملعبه بأمدرمان عقب العودة من المغرب بحضور عشرين لاعبا مع جلوس الثلاثي رمضان والتش والصيني على الكنبة إضافة لغياب حمزة داؤود، وقد أشرف على المران مدرب الفريق الجزائري آيت الله عبدالملك بمعاونة المدرب العام جمال أبوعنجة، وقد أستبق الجزائري التمرين بمحاضرة للاعبين إنطلق بعدها التمرين الذي إشتمل على إحماء وتفكيك عضلات ولعب بالكرة وفي ختام المريخ قام اللاعبين بالجري لتقليل الإجهاد الناتج عن التدريبات ومن المتوقع ان يوالي الفريق تحضيراته الجادة لمواجهة حي العرب بورتسودان في العاشر من إكتوبر الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديلات جوهرية في باب " العضوية" تنصف مريخاب المهجر والولايات

حصلت " الملاعب" علي معلومات مؤثوقة تشير الي ان اللجنة الموسعة لتنقيح مشروع مسودة النظام الاساسي التي كونها مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ أعتمدت بعض التعديلات في باب العضوية بمشروع مسودة النظام الاساسي.

وبحسب المصادر فان اللجنة الموسعة امنت علي ضرورة فتح الباب علي مصراعيه لمشاركة مريخاب المهجر بالاضافة الي المريخاب بالولايات والاقاليم السودانية المختلفة في نيل عضوية النادي مع التاكيد علي وضع لوائح لتنظيم عمل العضوية..

وبحسب مصدر مؤثوق فان التعديلات التي ينتظر تقديمها في المسودة التي ستطرح خلال ورشة " الاربعاء" المرتقبة ستتيح لمريخاب الخارج نيل عضوية النادي والتمتع بحق المشاركة في الجمعيات العمومية المختلفة وفق الشروط المعروفة ..

وتركت التعديلات الباب مفتوحاً امام اللجنة المسئولة عن ملف العضوية لتحديد رسوم نيل العضوية بالنسبة لمريخاب المهجر والعملات التي يتم تحصيل المبالغ بها كما تركت الباب ايضاً موارباً امام اللجنة المسئولة لتحديد الكيفية التي سيتم من خلالها التصويت في الانتخابات بالنسبة لمريخاب المهجر الحاصلين علي عضوية النادي..

وقال مصدر ان القرارات التي اعتمدتها اللجنة الموسعة لمشروع النظام الاساسي من شانها ان تصب في مصلحة الكيان وهي تاريخية لجهة انها تفتح الباب امام جميع مريخاب الخارج ومريخاب الولايات في دفع عجلة النادي الي الامام عبر المساهمة بالراي والمال في المحافظة علي الاستقرار الاداري والمالي.

#المسالمة1908
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السوكرتا يفوز على السلاطين بهدف

ديربي سبورت : بورتسودان

حقق فريق حي العرب بورتسودان فوزا مهما على ضيفه مريخ الفاشر بهدف دون مقابل احرزه محترف السوكرتا كيبا في الدقيقة 80 من المباراة وشهدت المباراة ركلة جزاء ضائعة من قبل نجم حي العرب محمد جياد في الدقيقة الثانية من بداية المباراة تصدى لها حارس السلاطين جاهد محجوب وبهذا الفوز رفع حي العرب رصيده إلى 6 نقاط وبقي السلاطين في نقاطه ال8.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فهود الشمال تصطاد الهلال بهدف

ديربي سبورت : عطبرة

تمكن فريق الأمل عطبرة من تحقيق الفوز على الهلال بهدف دون مقابل احرزه اللاعب ابو القاسم  من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 73 ارتكبها متوسط ميدان الهلال ابو عاقلة عبد الله وبهذه النتيجة رفع الامل رصيده إلى 8 نقاط وتجمد الهلال في نقاطه ال6.
وتلقى الهلال الخسارة الثانية على التوالي بعد خسارته في اللقاء السابق امام هلال كادوقلي بهدفين مقابل هدف..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول ترتيب الدوري الممتاز


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري السوداني 

اعداد ------ ووااوواا

الاهلي الخرطوم وحي الوادي يتعادلان سلبيا في الممتاز:
-----------
سيطر التعادل السلبي على نتيجة مباراة الاهلي الخرطوم (نقطتين)  وضيفه حي الوادي نيالا (8 نقاط) .. في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم بملعب استاد الخرطوم ضمن جولات الاسبوع الخامس للدورة الاولى لمنافسة الدوري الممتاز .. هذا وجاءت المباراة جيدة خاصة في شوط اللعب الثاني الذي شهد اهدار العديد من الفرص للجانبين.

السوكرتا يعود للانتصارات على حساب السلاطين:
---------
عاد حي العرب بورتسودان (6 نقاط) الي سكة الانتصارات .. على حساب مريخ الفاشر (8 نقاط) عندما تغلب عليه بهدف دون رد .. مساء اليوم ضمن جولات الدورة الاولى لمنافسة الدوري الممتاز .. وسجل هدف اللقاء الوحيد لاعب السوكرتا ماهر عثمان.

تعادلان في الممتاز عصر الامس:
----------
سيطر التعادل الايجابي على نتيجة مباراة هلال كادوقلي  والرابطة كوستي  بهدف لكل فريق عصر الامس بملعب مرتا في افتتاح الجوله الخامسه من الممتاز تقدم اللاعب النيل خلف الله للذئاب من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقه الثانيه من عمر اللقاء وعدل النتيجة للاسود المحترف النيجيري الاصل السوداني الجنسيه جيمي اولاغو في الدقيقه (17) من الشوط الاول .
بالنتيجة ارتفع الرابطة ل(4) نقاط وهلال كادوقلي ل(6) نقاط وهو التعادل الثالث على ارضه .

وبالنقعه تعادل فريقا هلال الفاشر  وضيفه الخرطوم الوطني  بدون اهداف ليرفع الهلال رصيده نقطتين والخرطوم ل(5) نقاط.

والجلفوط يخسر بهدف من امل الحديد والنار ليتدحرج للمراكز قبل الاخيره
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجوم المريخ يرحبون بالمدرب العام أبوعنجة
__________________________________
استأنف فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تحضيراته استعداداً لبقية استحقاقاته في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وأدى الفريق مراناً مساء أمس على ملعبه شهد تواجد الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدرب العام الجديد رفقة الجهاز الفني بعد أن تم التعاقد معه عصر الأمس، وقدم المدرب الجزائري آيت عبد الملك قبل بداية التدريب محاضرة قوية للاعبين عن المرحلة المقبلة والاستعداد للدوري الممتاز وطالب اللاعبين بالتركيز وتناسي وداع البطولة العربية حتى لا يكون هاجساً كبيراً يحول دون المواصلة في البطولة المحلية التي تمكن الفريق من المشاركات الخارجية، وكان آيت واللاعبين قد قاموا بالترحيب بالمدرب العام جمال أبوعنجة قبل بداية المحاضرة وأكدوا تعاونهم التام معه والجهاز الفني، كما قدم جمال أبوعنجة التهاني للاعبين  على المستويات التي قدموها في الفترة الماضية، وأكد أنه سيبذل مع الجهاز الفني كل ما في وسعه من أجل أن يعود المريخ لمكانه الطبيعي أفريقياً ومحلياً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قاهر الهلال ابوالقاسم: والدتي اخبرتني قبل اللقاء بانني ساحرز هدف الفوز
اكد ان المواجهة كانت صعبة 			     
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ 
قال قاهر  الهلال ابوالقاسم عبد العال أن لقاء فريقه امام الهلال كان صعبا وقويا وقال  انهم استحقوا الفوز على الهلال وان اللاعبين قدموا مباراة رفيعة المستوى  وقال تلقيت اتصالا هاتفبا من والدتي قبل اللقاء وقالت لي لدي احساس أن  الامل سيفوز وستحرز هدف الفوز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * برشلونة يمطر شباك إشبيلية.. ويقفز لوصافة الليجا
 * بلد الوليد يعطل أتلتيكو .. وهدف قاتل يمنح خيتافي الانتصار على سوسيداد
 * يوفنتوس يسلب إنتر صدارة الكالتشيو في ليلة أرجنتينية
 * نابولي يتعثر أمام تورينو .. وفيورنتينا يهزم أودينيزي في يوم تكريم رييبري
 * سقوط مدو لمانشستر سيتي وسط جماهيره أمام وولفرهامبتون
 * نيوكاسل يعمق مشاكل يونايتد بهدف لونجستاف الصغير
 * آرسنال يتخطى عقبة بورنموث ويقفز للمركز الثالث
 * تشيلسي يمطر شباك ساوثهامبتون برباعية في عقر داره
 * فولفسبورج يتغلب على يونيون ..وتعادل مثير بين آينتراخت وبريمن بالبوندسليجا
 * مونشنجلادباخ يسحق أوجسبورج ويصعد لصدارة البوندسليجا
 * أياكس يعزز موقعه في الصدارة وسط ملاحقة أيندهوفن
 * ألانيا سبور يتلقى خسارته الأولى على يد بشكتاش بالدوري التركي
 * نهضة بركان يعود بفوز ثمين من ملعب حسنية أكادير بالدوري المغربي
 * شبيبة القبائل يقتنص فوزًا صعبًا أمام وفاق سطيف في الدوري الجزائري
 * بيراميدز يرفض الهزيمة أمام الجيش.. والحرس يتعادل مع طنطا
 * بيكيه يغيب أمام إيبار بسبب الايقاف ويعود في الكلاسيكو
 * ريال مدريد مهدد بفقدان كروس في الكلاسيكو بسبب الاصابة
 * ميسي يقص شريط أهداف موسمه برقم قياسي
 * استبعاد كروس وهيكتور من قائمة ألمانيا.. ولوف يستدعي وجها جديدا
 * فالفيردي: طرد ديمبلي لغز.. وعلى آرثر الالتزام
 * أراوخو: الطرد لن يُطفئ فرحتي
 * تير شتيجن: أثبتنا من نحن أمام إشبيلية
 * كونتي: اعتدت الخسارة من يوفنتوس.. ودفعنا ثمن إصابة سينسي
 * لوبيتيجي: خضنا مباراة غريبة.. والنتيجة غير مستحقة
 * فيدال: طرد ديمبلي مبالغ فيه.. وسعداء بميسي
 * زيدان يشعر بالغضب من إدارة ريال مدريد
 * بالميراس ينجو من الهزيمة في الدوري البرازيلي
 * لامبارد: فارق الجودة سر اكتساح ساوثهامبتون
 * جوارديولا عن الخسارة أمام وولفرهامبتون: كان يوماً سيئاً

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - التأهيلي :
 * جلويسيستير ستي (-- : --) ويتبي الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN 11 HD 

 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس البرتغال 🇵🇹 - دور 2 :
 * بينافييل (-- : --) سبورتينغ براغا الساعة : 21:15 .. القناة : beIN 7 HD 



 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 : 
 * الأمل عطبرة (1 : 0) الهلال
 * هلال كادوقلي (1 : 1) الرابطة كوستي
 * هلال الفاشر (0 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني
 * حي العرب بورتسودان 1 : 0) مريخ الفاشر
 * أهلي الخرطوم (0 : 0) حي الوادي نيالا
 #الترتيب: الفلاح (9) مريخ الفاشر (8) هلال الأبيض (8) حي الوادي (8) الأمل (8)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الانجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 : 
 * آرسنال (1 : 0) بورنموث
 * مانشستر سيتي (0 : 2) وولفرهامبتون
 * ساوثهامتون (1 : 4) تشيلسي
 * نيوكاسل (1 : 0) مانشستر يونايتد
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (24) مانشستر سيتي (16) آرسنال (15) ليستر (14) تشيلسي (14)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 : 
 * ريال مايوركا (2 : 0) إسبانيول
 * سيلتا فيغو (1 : 0) أتلتيك بيلباو
 * بلد الوليد (0 : 0) أتلتيكو مدريد
 * ريال سوسييداد (1 : 2) خيتافي
 * برشلونة (4 : 0) إشبيلية
 #الترتيب: ريال مدريد (18) برشلونة (16) أتلتيكو (15) غرناطة (14) سوسييداد (13)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 : 
 * فيورنتينا (1 : 0) أودينيزي
 * أتلانتا (3 : 1) ليتشي
 * بولونيا (2 : 2) لاتسيو
 * روما (1 : 1) كالياري
 * تورينو (0 : 0) نابولي
 * انتر ميلان (1 : 2) يوفنتوس
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (19) انتر ميلان (18) أتلانتا (16) نابولي (13) روما (12)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 : 
 * مونشنغلادباخ (5 : 1) أوجسبورج
 * فولفسبورج (1 : 0) يونيون برلين
 * آينتراخت (2 : 2) فيردر بريمن

 #الترتيب: بروسيا مانشنجلاباخ (16) فولسبورج (14) بايرن ميونيخ (14) فرايبورج (14) لايبزيج (14) شالكه (14) باير ليفركوزن (14)

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

 * ليل (2 : 2) نيم أولمبيك
 * رين (0 : 1) ستاد ريمس
 * سانت إيتيان (1 : 0) ليون

 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (21) نانت (19) أنجيه (16) بوردو (15)  ليل (15)

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3 :
* الجونة (1 : 0) مصر المقاصة
 * حرس الحدود (1 : 1) طنطا
* طلائع الجيش (2 : 2) بيراميدز

 * الزمالك (1 : 1) اف سي مصر
 #الترتيب: الاهلي  (9) بيراميدز (7) الزمالك (7) المقاولون العرب (7) 


 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفد رابطة قطر يعقد اجتماعاً مطولاً مع مجلس المريخ
 .
 .
  استقبل مجلس ادارة المريخ عصر  السبت وفد رابطة قطر بقيادة الامين المالي  المستشار عمر خريص الي جانب نائب الامين المالي وقطب النادي بالعاصمة  القطرية خالد التلب.. وحظيت الزيارة التي قام بها وفد رابطة قطر الي المكتب  التنفيذي باهتمام وترحاب كبير من قيادات مجلس الادارة وعلي راسهم مساعد  الرئيس محمد موسي الكندو الي جانب عضو المجلس عمر محمد عبد الله بالاضافة  الي اعضاء لجنة النظام الاساسي..
  وعقد وفد الرابطة اجتماعاً مطولاً مع اللجنة الموسعة لتنقيح مشروع النظام  الاساسي في حضور اعضاء مجلس الادارة وتم خلال الجلسة التنوير بترتيبات قيام  ورشة مراجعة النظام الاساسي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أخر كلام .. ورشة النظام الأساسي للمريخ " الاربعاء" بدار الشرطة ببري
 .
 .
 وقال الامين المالي لرابطة المريخ بالدوحة عمر خريص في تصريحات  بأن  الاجتماع الذي عقدوه مع مجلس الادارة ولجنة مراجعة مشروع النظام الاساسي  ايجابي للغاية لافتاً النظر الي ان المجلس رحب بقيام الورشة وقدم كل  التسهيلات التي من شانها ان تسهم في العبور بها الي بر الامان.

  ولفت عمر خريص خلال تصريحاته النظر الي ان الدعوة لحضور الورشة موجهة لكل  ابناء المريخ مشيراً الي ان النادي يحتاج الي الجميع ولابد من حدوث نقاش  وعصف ذهني في المسودة التي ستقدم والتي من شانها ان تدفع بعجلة المريخ الي  الامام حسب قوله.
 وشدد الامين المالي لرابطة الدوحة علي ان ترتيبات  قيام ورشة النظام الاساسي اكتملت لافتاً النظر الي أن الاخيرة ستعقد بعد  غداً " الاربعاء" في تمام الساعة السادسة بدار الشرطة ببري.
 وسجل  وفد رابطة قطر زيارة الي دار الشرطة ببري نهار امس " السبت"، وقال نائب  الامين المالي خالد التلب ل(الملاعب ) ان الرابطة اكملت كافة الترتيبات  التنظيمية لقيام الورشة مشيراً الي ان لقائهم بالمجلس ولجنة مشروع النظام  الاساسي ايجابي وتطرق لكل صغيرة وكبيرة وتم من خلاله التامين القاطع علي  ضرورة الخروج بفوائد كبيرة في الورشة التي ستجري بعد غداً.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تصريحات مثيرة للجنرال صلاح عن خسارة الهلال في عطبرة امس
 .
 .
  قال الجنرال صلاح محمد ادم المدير الفني للهلال ان الخسارة التي تعرض لها  فريق الكرة امام الامل عطبرة باستادر عطبرة غير متوقعة وليست مبرره وقال ان  الامل لعب بدوافع قوية وعملنا له الف حساب خاصة بعد الخسارة امام هلال  كادقلي واضاف ان الخسارة الثانية امام الفهود فرضت علينا العودة للانتصارات  امام الاهلي عطبرة يوم الاربعاء القادم مشيرا الي ان الهلال لعب مباراة  جيده لكن لم يكن في يومه مختتم حديثة قائلا تنتظرنا مرحلة صعبة قبل انطلاقة  مجموعات ابطال افريقيا وامل العود للانتصارات وتقديم عمل كبير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال سددت يسار جمال سالم لهذا السبب ..
 لاعب الامل عطبرة ابو القاسم يحكي قصة الهدف وعلاقته بوالدته.
 .
 .
 روي مهاجم الامل عطبرة وصاحب هدف الفوز في الهلال واحد نجوم المباراة ابو  القاسم سعيد قصة تسجيله للهدف في شباك الهلال مشيرا الي ان والدته ابلغته  من خلال وجوده امس داخل المعسكر وقال بالحرف الواحد الوالدة حدثتني بانني  سوف اسجل هدف في شباك الهلال واضاف انا علي علم من خلال جريات اللعب بان  حارس الهلال يعاني علي مستوي الكرات العالية في الاتجاة الايسر وقياسا علي  عليه سددت الكرة علي يسار الحارس وسكنت الشباك واضاف ان ه>ا الهدف ليس  الاول في شباك الهلال حيث سبق وان سجلت هدفا عندما كنت العب في نادي حي  العرب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المرشح القادم لرئاسة المريخ وتخرج بالكثير المثير!!
 .
 .
   الرياضي المطبوع الشاب محمد ابو عوف حسب الرسول )ابو أواب( والذي أعلن عن  عزمه الترشح لرئاسة نادي المريخ في الانتخابات المقبلة التي ستقام عقب  انتهاء فترة المجلس الحالي.

 ويعد المرشح الشاب لرئاسة مجلس المريخ محمد ابو عوف من مواليد منطقة أم مغد.
  مارس كرة القدم حيث لعب لعدد من الأندية قبل أن يلج العمل الإداري ويتولى  رئاسة نادي أم مغد أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى بالكاملين كما أنه يعتبر راعي  اتحاد الكرة بالمدينة.
 يعد أبو أواب من رجال الأعمال الشباب الذين نجحوا في تحقيق الكثير من النجاحات .
  وأكد ابو أواب  بأنه لم يكن يفكر في الترشح لرئاسة ناد كبير وقائد ورائد  مثل المريخ ولكن ما يشهده النادي الان من تردي واضح في كل الملفات خاصة  فريق الكرة الذي ودع البطولتين الأفريقية والعربية على التوالي ، كل ذلك  جعله يفكر جادا في الترشح لقيادة مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ مؤكدا ثقته في  نفسه وقدرته على العبور بالنادي الى بر الأمان.
 وأضاف ابنعوف بأن  المريخ هذا العشق الجميل له دين على كل أبناءه كاشفا عن تقديمه لبرنامجه  الانتخابي الذي ينوي تنفيذه في فترة توليه زمام الامور الادارية بنادي  المريخ.
 وأكد ابو أواب عدم ميله للحديث وتطبيق البيان بالعمل .
 - المريخ ناد كبير لايقل عن الأهلي والزمالك المصريين ولا الاتحاد والهلال السعوديين ويستحق أن يكون الأعلى كعبا بينهم.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل العجب يعود الي المريخ.
 .
 .
 قالت مصادر عالية الثقة ان  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اصدر قرار بتعيين كابتن المريخ السابق فيصل العجب  مديرا للكرة بالنادي في الفترة القادمة وقال المصدر ان المجلس سوف يعلن عن  القرار رسميا خلال الساعات القادمة بعد ان اقال خيري في الفترة الماضية  وكشف المصدر ان اتصالات تمت بين العجب ومجلس المريخ في الفترة الماضية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
 التجاني محمد أحمد
 الاتحاد الكيزاني الفاسد يبحث عن طوق نجاة بفساد جديد
 .
 .
 ضحكت ملء أشداقي وأنا أطالع أخبارًا مثيرة للضحك والغثيان في آن واحد حيث  أورد موقع سودانا فوق خبرًا مفاده أن الاتحاد الكيزاني الفاسد ألقى  باللائمة على هكرز استولى على باسوورد الإيميل الخاص بالاتحاد وصوّت  بالنيابة عن الاتحاد العام ومنح صوته لميسي في استمارة المدير الفني  للمنتخب الوطني
 ههههههههه هههههههههه
 استخفاف فاق حد الوصف بعقول  الناس وهذه دلالة واضحة أن من يدير الاتحاد الآن هم أقل قامة من أن يشرفوا  على المنظومة بعد سقوط دولة الظلم والتزوير
 من يخدع الناس بهذه السذاجة يجب أن يتم إرساله لمزبلة التاريخ وحرمانه من دخول ملاعب كرة القدم السودانية مدى الحياة
 من يكذب بهذه السذاجة والغباء يجب أن لا يُسمح له بإدارة النشاط الرياضي  في السودان فمن يكذب في مثل هذه الأمور يمكن أن يكذب في كل شيء
 البلد فيها ثورة وما زال كيزان الاتحاد يمارسون الدور الذي كانت تقوم به الدولة العميقة وينفذون أجندة النبت الشيطاني
 وحتى يداروا سوءة الاتحاد الفاسد بعد أن يسقط عنه ورقة التوت الكيزانية  طفقوا يغطون وجوههم بأصابعهم اتقاء لهيب الثورة ورائحة كنس الفساد الكيزاني
 لم يجد الكيزان الفاسدون داخل مباني الاتحاد الذين مكنتهم أمانة الخراب  إلا أن يهرولوا في اتجاه كذبة جديدة بادعاء أن هكرز قام باختراق الإيميل  وصوّت لصالح ليونيل ميسي
 ألا يخجل شداد الذي استولى عن طريق زوجته على 20 ألف دولار؟
 ألا يخجل كل من تقدم في السن في هذا الاتحاد من تسويق مثل الحديث الفج والذي لا يقنع طفلًا رضيعًا
 كيف تسوّل نفس رجل كبير لديه أبناء وبنات ويشارك الناس طعامهم في أن يكذب ويتحرى الكذب ويذهب لبيته ويحمل معه النثريات الدولارية؟
 من أجل ماذا يكذبون؟
 حفنة دولارات يتلقونها كنثرية أم من أجل أن لا تتوقف رحلات الطائرات وتنقلاتهم بين المطارات
 هل يعتقدون أن الوسط الرياضي ساذج لدرجة أن ينظر إليهم بعين الرضا بعد أن  أثبتوا أنهم طلاب كراسي ولاهثين خلف الدولارات ولا يتورعون عن الكذب  والفساد من أجل أن يواصلوا تشبثهم بالكراسي؟
 كتبت قبل مباراة الأمل  عطبرة والوصيف بإستاد عطبرة ولكن نتمنى أن يكون الحكم قد منح كل ذي حق حقه  ولم يظلم أصحاب الأرض والجمهور على أرضهم.
 وسنعود لها غدًا بإذن الله
 وكذلك لم أشاهد مباراة وصيف الدوري الممتاز الهلال وضيفه الهلال كادوقلي  ولكن أخبروني بأن الحكم الدولي صبري محمد فضل أدار المباراة بطريقة جيدة  ونزيهة وأعطى كل ذي حق حقه.
 سقوط الهلال على ملعبه أمام الهلال كادوقلي أمر طبيعي جدًا فأسود الجبال فريق محترم وله مكانته في الدوري السوداني
 ليس غريبًا أن يفوز أبناء كادوقلي على أزرق أم درمان سواء كان في هذا الموسم أو المواسم التي سبقت هذا الموسم
 ولكن يلعب الحكام دومًا دورًا مهمًا جدًا في نتائج هلال أم درمان وبمساعدة من لايخاف الله يحقق الوصيف نتائج على معظم أندية الممتاز
 الهلال فريق مثله مثل كل أندية العالم ويخسر وينتصر ويتعادل ولكن هنا في  السودان وبأمر أمثال المعز أحمد، أبوشنب، عادل مختار، صفوت ميرغني والسموأل  محمد الفاتح يجد الهلال دعمًا كبيرًا جدًا ولا يخسر أبدًا في وجود هؤلاء  الحكام
 أسود الجبال خطفوا النقاط بجدارة ووجدوا تحكيمًا نظيفًا أعطى كل  ذي حق حقه لذلك سارت الأمور كما ينبغي ويقول الواقع والحقائق فانتصر  الأفضل في المباراة
 الهلال كادوقلي استحق الفوز على الوصيف لأنه فريق  مكتمل الصفوف وقادر على المنافسة ويستطيع إسقاط المدعوم إذا وجد تحكيمًا  نظيفًا يمنح كل ذي حق حقه
 التحية للحكم الدولي صبري محمد فضل وهو يطبق  القانون على الجميع ليمنحنا الثقة بأن الحكام يستطيعوا أن يقودوا ثورة  التغيير في كرة القدم ويتحرروا من تعليمات الفاشل عامر وقبضة شداد
 بعد  الأداء المميز للدولي صبري لا أعتقد أنه سيظهر في مباريات الهلال قريباً  فهناك أيدي تمسك بخيوط التحكيم وخسارة الهلال تعني أن النقد سيكون شديدًا
 ولن أندهش إذا سمعنا بأن الحكم صبري تعرض لإيقاف أو مضايقات في لجنة التحكيم بعد تطبيقه للقانون وإعطاء كل ذي حق حقه
 كنا قد فقدنا الثقة في الحكام خاصة بعد العرض الجنائزي للحكم السموأل محمد  الفاتح وقلنا إن حال الحكام لم يتغير ولكن رغم النقد الشديد الذي كنا  نمارسه على أداء صبري ولكنه أعاد إلينا الأمل بأن التحكيم ما زال بخير
  عن نفسي أتمنى أن يواصل الحكم الدولي صبري محمد فضل بذات المستوى فلقد  سئمنا الذي يحدث من بعض حكام الفاشل عامر الذين لا يتورعون عن السقوط في  الخطأ وتكرار ذلك الخطأ الفاضح في كل مباراة.
 التحية لحكام سنار بقيادة  حكم الوسط مصعب ميرغني، مصعب جعفر مساعد أول، محمد عبد الرحمن مساعد ثاني  ومجيب الرحمن حكم رابع، الذين أداروا مباراة المريخ الدمازين والاتحاد مدني  الأسبوع المنصرم فوجد أداءهم إشادة واسعة من الجماهير التي تابعت اللقاء  وصفقت طويلًا للطاقم
 هؤلاء هم من يستحق التكريم يا كيزان الاتحاد وليس حكم فاشل صاحب قرارات غبية وجاهل بالقانون
 المؤسف أن أمثال حكام سنار لن يجدوا التحفيز من كيزان الاتحاد لأنهم سواقط  ومخلفات الكيزان يريدون حكامًا يثيرون الجماهير حتى ينجح مخطط الدولة  العميقة.
 ما فعله الاتحاد الفاسد يؤكد أن هذه الشرذمة جاءت لتنفيذ أجندة محددة ولا يهمهم ما يحدث من تجاوزات وفساد
 هل هناك ما يجعل الاتحاد الكيزاني الفاسد أن لا يستطيع أن يعاقب مازن أبوسن؟
 وهل هناك ملفات بيد أبوسن تجعل كيزان الاتحاد يستغفلون كل الوسط الرياضي  بسذاجة وغباء ويتحدثون عن هكرز اخترق الإيميل وصوّت نيابة عن المدير الفني  للمنتخب الوطني؟
 بعد أن سادت الفوضى داخل شرذمة مخلفات الكيزان التي  مكنتها أمانة الخراب بالمؤتمر الوطني هاهم يتعاملون بغباء مصطنع وسذاجة مع  كل الوسط الرياضي بادعاء أن هكرز اخترق الإيميل الخاص بالاتحاد العام وراسل  الفيفا
 هكرز لم يستول إلا على إيميل الاتحاد السوداني حتى يرجح كفة ميسي؟ ههههه
 الهكرز ترك كل الإيميلات الخاصة بكل اتحادات دول والعالم فوجد ضالته في  إيميل الاتحاد السوداني الفاسد فسرقه وصوّت بديلًا عن كيزان الاتحاد
 هل يمسك أبوسن بملفات تجعل كيزان الاتحاد يكذبون بسذاجة وغباء مفرط؟
 سؤال بريء: هل هناك ملفات يلوي بها مازن أبوسن ذراع الاتحاد الكيزاني الفاسد؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لاعب المريخ مطلوب في السعودية والجزائر
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قالت مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ شبيبة القبائل الجزائري وأحد السعودي أبديا رغبة في التعاقد مع لاعب المريخ محمد حامد التش.
ومؤخرًا، وقّع لاعب المريخ محمد حامد التش عقدًا مع الوكيل الموريتاني لتسويقه في المرحلة المقبلة.
وأوضحت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ اتصالاً هاتفيًا تمّ بين وكيل اللاعب ونادي أحد السعودي للاستفسار عن إمكانية انضمام اللاعب.
وينتهي عقد محمد حامد التش مع نادي المريخ في العام 2021 م.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فى السلك
 بابكر سلك
 سلمان ودوري الحسان 
 .
 .
 *المتابع لثورتنا يجد فيها كثير من الدلائل والمؤشرات التي تفيد مشاركة كل قطاعات الشعب فيها .
 *حتى الذين ركبوا قطار الثورة بعد )حداشر( أبريل سمحنا ليهم.
 *أفسحنا لهم المجال لما صدقوا.
 *فأعلنوا عن أنفسهم ثورجية.
 *ونسوا بل تناسوا مواقفهم من الثورة حتى لحظة السقوط المبارك.
 *لم نقبلهم ونفسح لهم المجال لأننا عورة.
 *أو لأننا نسينا.
 *أو لأنهم غشونا.
 *ولكن أفسحنا لهم المجال لأن في ذلك استقطاب لهم.
 *عساهم يتركوا ماكانوا عليه ويسهموا في بناء الوطن معانا نحنا الثورجية ديل.
 *المهم
 *من التوب الأبيض.
 *وتسريحة المساير.
 *وتغيير لغة الخطابة.
 *وعلو كعب كلمة كفاءات.
 *كنت أرى إخوتنا الجمهوريين في قلب الحدث.
 *وكنت أشتم رائحتهم من خلال عطر الحرية الذي فاح.
 *فأن صدق احساسي.
 *ماغريب عليهم الدور الوطني.
 *وإن خاب احساسي أين أنتم منا يا أحبة؟
 *المهم
 *دوري النسوة مفروض بالزامية الإتحاد الدولي.
 *البعض قبله.
 *والبعض يعارض من منطلق ديني وطبيعة المرأة.
 *طيب سباحة المرأة كيف؟
 *باسكت بول المرأة كيف؟
 *كرة المرأة الطايرة كيف؟؟
 *ألعاب قوى الحرائر كيف؟؟
 *القفز بالزانة..؟
 *وووب علي زي ماقالت ماما أميرة.
 *ده كلو هين المصارعة كيف؟
 *إذن يمكننا أن نأقلم الأشياء مع ديننا وعاداتنا دون أن ننصب المشانق.
 *وقالوا لي أحدهم كفر وزيرتنا.
 *فهل يستطع أحدهم ذلك أن يكفر الملك سلمان لإعلانه انطلاق دوري الحسان؟.
 *أيها الناس
 *حرب معلنة.
 *وحرب مخفية.
 *تشن الحرب على وزيرتنا.
 *وكل محارب ليهو منطلقو.
 *السدنة في.
 *والداير يسيطر على الوزيرة في.
 *والداير الوزيرة تصحبه في مسيرتها لأجل تكوين سيرة ذاتية في.
 *والأتعود يعيش حول المسؤولين في.
 *ووصيتي لوزيرتنا الشابة.
 *قشة ماتعتر ليك.
 *والعندو شيء كان سواه لي رقبتو.
 *وعلقي على أكتافك يافطة.
 *أكتبي فيها
 *لا التهديد ولا التملق يمكنكم على هذه الأكتاف التسلق.
 *أيها الناس
 *تم عرض النظام الأساسي مية مرة على المئات.
 *قالوا ماكفاية وأمة المريخ أكبر من القلة والجهلة الذين ناقشوا النظام الأساسي.
 *أسي بقوا حداشر موكل إليهم الأمر.
 *فهل أمة المريخ حداشر يا أسد؟؟
 *أم أنه أمل جديد للبقاء فترة جديدة على الكراسي؟
 *أيها الناس
 *في النظام الأساسي فقرة تجمد عضوية المتهم إلى حين اثبات براءته.
 *الحتة دي سوداكال عارفها؟
 *أها بتغيروها بعبارة المدان ولا بتمشوها كده؟
 *لأنو النظام الأساسي المفصل على مقاس سوداكال حسب قول البعض أول مايضر يضر بسوداكال نفسه.
 *الترزي يظهر شال المقاس غلط.
 *أيها الناس
 *إن تنصروا الله ينصركم.
 *أها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *كان شفت ياوالينا
 *المطرة هبطرش
 *بالله الفاسدين كانوا حتى مطرتنا بايعنها..!
 *الله لا عادهم
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال أنهم يستنكرون ماكانوا يقومون به عادي.
 وإلى لقاء
 سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبـدالحقيقة 
مزمل ابو القاسم 
دستور المريخ لايقبل الكلفتة 
حذرنا في هذه المساحة مراراً وتكراراً من محاولات الإنفراد بصياغة تعديلات النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ قبل استشارة كبار النادي فيه , وتحديد أهداف ومراميه وموجهاته , وذكرنا ان تلك المساعي تدل على عقلية إقصائية لا تحظى بأي قبول في المريخ..
ذكرنا ان كل مساعي (كلفتة) التعديلات ستؤول الى فشل ذريع مالم تتم صياغتها بإجماع كل اطياف مجتمع المريخ الكبير , وان مساعي إجازة المسودة المشوهة لن تكتمل بسهولة ..
كتبنا تلك النصائح في شهر فبراير الماضي , وذكرنا ان تعديل النظام الأساسي لنادٍ بحجم المريخ لايتم كل يوم , ولا يحدث بسهولة , والدليل على ذلك ان آخر تعديلات دخلت على ذلك النظام تمت في العام 2008 , اي قبل أحد عشر عاما من الآن..
وقتها تمت كلفتة التعديلات على عجل , وتم إدراج نص مفخخ حول رسوم الإشتراك الشهري وتحديدها بعشرة جنيهات , وعانى المريخ من ضعف الرسوم المنصوص عليها في النظام الأساسي لأكثر من عشر سنوات..
اهدر مجلس المريخ ثمانية اشهر ثمينة في محاولات مستميتة لتمرير السمودة المشوهة ,وأخفق في تمريرها , حتى اقتنع مؤخراً بإشراك اهل المريخ فيها , وكون لجنة تضم عدداً من الإداريين المخضرمين والقانونيين المختصين لتعديل المسودة المشوهة  , التي احتفظت بتشوهاتها حتى بعد إدخال بعض الإختصارات والتعديلات عليها , وسنستعرض بعضها في هذه المساحة إعانة اللجنة على تلافيها قبل عرضها في الورشة التي أعلنت رابطة المريخ في قطر تنظيمها في الأيام المقبلة..
تعطي المادة (11) الفقرة (5) مجلس الإدارة حق منح الرئاسة الفخرية لأي من الأعضاء الفخريين , وتتحدث المادة (22) عن ان منح الرئاسة الفخرية من حق الجمعية العمومية ..
هذا التضارب المخل بحاجة الى معالجة دقيقة..
المواد المتعلقة بالعضوية مرتبكة , ومشوشة , ومغرقة في تفاصيل دقيقة , ينبغي ان تحذف من النظام الأساسي كي ترد في لائحة مختصة للعضوية يضعها مجلس الإدارة بموجب موجهات محددة ترد في النظام الأساسي بلا إسهاب , إذ لايعقل ان يحكم النادي بدستور متضخم يحوي 36 صفحة..
تنص المادة (13) الفقرة (1) الحرف (و) , على تمكين العضو من الإشتراك والإستفادة من كل الأنشطة الشبابية الأخرى التي يقدمها النادي , وتنص المادة (14) على (إلزام) كل الأعضاء بالمشاركة في النشاطات المذكورة..
كيف يمكن إلزام عضو بعمر الأستاذ طه صالح شريف او اي عضو من المخضرمين بالمشاركة في كل الأنشطة الشبابية والرياضية للمريخ؟..
تنص المادة (14) بعنوان (إلتزامات الأعضاء) عن عدم جواز إقامة اي علاقة ذات طبيعة رياضية مع اي عضو يتم تجميد عضويته او إسقاطها!..
يعني لو اكتسب أخوك او صديقك عضوية المريخ , وعوقب بتجميد العضوية او إسقاطها وكنت عضواً في النادي مثله , لا يحق لك ان تشارك معه اي نشاط رياضي ؟..
هل هذا معقول؟..
النص المذكور ماخوذ (بضبانته) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد العام . وقد فات على من اعد المشروع ان الإتحاد به شخصيات إعتبارية (أندية الممتاز وإتحادات محلية) , يمكن مقاطعتها وعدم الإشتراك معها في أنشطة رياضية خلال فترة العقوبة , بينما تنخصر عضوية النادي في شخصيات عادية , فكيف تتم مقاطعة الأعضاء لبعضهم البعض؟..
ورد في المادة (45) نص يتحدث عن احقية الجمعية العمومية بفصل (أي شخص او هيئة ) من عضوية النادي !..
النص المذكور مأخوذ (بي ضبانتو ) من المادة (40) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد , بما ذلك الخطأ الذي حدث في الترجمة من اللغة الإنجليزية إلى العربية..
تتحدث ترجمة المادة في النسخة الإنجليزية للنظام الأساسي للإتحاد عن (فصل شخص او هيئة ) كما ورد في الترجمة العربية , لأن الهيئة لا يمكن فصلها , بل يمكن فصل الأشخاص المكونين لها ..
علاوة على ذلك المريخ ليس لديه هيئات ضمن عضويته المكونة من افراد عاديين , بحسب ماورد في المادة (11) الفقرة (1)!..
شالوا النص (قص ولصق) , وجابوهو حتى بخطأ الترجمة !..
تم تقسيم المناصب القيادية للمجلس بذات الطريقة التي تمت في النظام الأساسي لإتحاد الكرة (قص ولصق) بإعتماد نائب اول للرئيس وأربعة نواب آخرين , ونسأل من وضع ذلك النص العجيب ؟.. هل افرزت تجربة إتحاد شداد الفاسد مايشجع على إعادة تطبيقها في نادي المريخ؟..
ألم يتحول الإتحاد الى مملكة خاصة يسودها الفساد ويتحكم فيها الرئيس ليفعل فيها مايهوى , ويغيب مجلسه ونوابه ويحولهم الىمجموعة من الكومبارس؟..
إرث المريخ الإداري اقيم بألف مرة من التجربة المشوهة التي نشاهدها في اتحاد الفساد العام , لذلك نقترح الإبقاء على الشكل القديم , بوجود نائب واحد للرئيس وضابطين آخرين , يتولى أحدهما منصب أمين المال..
تنصا المادة (45) الفقرة (7) عن عدم احقية اي عضو بأن يدعي إمتلاكه لأي جزء من ممتلكات النادي !..
مزمل عضو في نادي المريخ , فهل يستطيع ان يتملك اي اشياء تخص نادي المريخ؟..
النص المذكور منقول حرفياً من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد , وبالتحديد من المادة (16) وهو معني بالأعضاء الإعتباريين (مثل الإتحادات المحلية ) , فهل توجد شخصيات إعتبارية في عضوية المريخ؟..
كوارث النظام العبثي لاتحصى ولاتعد , وإجازته بكشله الحالي مستحيلة..
وردت في المادة (61) بعنوان (التحكيم) , إشارة غريبة وعجيبة عن (جواز اللجوء إلى اي من مراكز التحكيم الرياضية المعترف بها من قبل مجلس الإدارة)!..
معلوم ان اللجوء غلى التحكيم يتم إلى محكمة التحمي الوطنية او لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضية الدولية (كاس) !..
ذلك يمثل الإجراء الطبيعي والمتبع رياضياً في كل انحاء العالم , وهو مضمن في قانون الرياضة السوداني , وفي النظام الأساسي لإتحادة الكرة وكل الإتحادات العامة , فما سبب إقحام مراكز التحكيم الخاصة  (المعترف بها من المجلس ) في النظام الأساسي للمريخ؟..
ماهي مراكز التحكيم المعترف بها من المجلس , أفيدونا كي نعرف هوية من يمتلكوها , ونحدد ماهية علاقتهم بهذا المشروع الكارثي؟..
نسأل ايضاً : لماذا تم إلغاء الشرط المتعلق بحسن السيرة بالنسبة لأعضاء المجلس ولم تتم إدانته في جريمة تمس الشرف والأمانة؟..
ما سر إلغاء الجزئية المتعلقة بحسن السيرة من المشروع الجديد؟..وهل لذلك التوجه اي علاقة بشخصية لا تتوافر فيها صفة (حسن السيرة ) , ويراد تسهيل وصولها الى رئاسة المريخ؟..
ورد في مشروع النظام الكارثي الجديد مصطلح (اللوغو) ويقصد به شعار النادي!..
اشارت المادة (10) من مشروع النظام الأساسي الجديد ان اللغة الرسمية للنادي هي اللغة العربية (ويتم تحرير المستندات والنصوص  الرسيمة بهذه اللغة )..
كلمة (لوغو) ليست عربية ..
كيف ينص النظام الأساسي على ان كل مستندات النادي ونصوصه الرسمية تكتب باللغة العربية , ثم ترد في نفس النظام كلمة  إنجليزية مكتوبة بحروف عربية (لوغو )!..
كلمة هجين لايفهمها العرب ولا الفرنجة !..
هناك نصوص مفخخة , تضيق الخناق على الراغبين في الترشح لرئاسة الناندي وعضويته , وتشترط عليهم ان لا يعملوا أكثر من ثلاث دورات متتالية او متفرقة ..
ذلك امر غير مفهوم الدوافع , لنادٍ يعاني الأمرين من قلة الراغبين في العمل بمجلسه وتولي رئاسته , بدليل ان المريخ لم يجد سوى سوداكال مرشحاً لمنصب الرئيس في آخر انتخابات ..
تم إيراد اسم الموقع الإلكتروني للنادي في مشروع القص واللصق المكلفت , وذلك امر مضحك , لأن التقنية تتطور بإستمرار وقد يلجأ النادي في المستقبل لإستخدام وسيلة تواصل اوفر فاعلية واكثر حداثة من البريد الإلكتروني وسيضطر غلى عقد جمعية عمومية لتعديل النص المذكور قبل ان يستخدم التقنية الجديدة ..
الأمر نفسه ينطبق على نص آخر يتحدث عن تحديد لونين فقط لشعار النادي !..
معظم اندية العالم تغير الوانها وشعاراتها البديلة ولإحتياطية سنوياً , فلماذا يتم تقييد النادي بلونين لاثالث لهما؟..
الم يضطر المريخ نفسه لإرتداء اللون الأخضر امام سانت جورج الإثيوبي والترجي التونسي قبل فترة , فلماذا تنحصر خياراته في الألوان على لونين فقط؟..
ذلك غيض من فيض الأخطاء الفادحة والنصوص المعيبة الت حفلت بها المسودة المكلفتة , وقد حرصنا على إيرادها كي ننبه اللجنة لها ونساعدها على تلافيها , مع أمنياتنا لها بالتوفيـــــــــق.
آخر الحقائــــق
نشيد بحرص رابطة الدوحة على مساعدة المجلس على توسيع نطاق التشاور حول مشروع التعديلات..
مبادرة لانستغربها منت انشط روابط المريخ في المهجر وأكثرها تفانياً على الإطلاق..
نوصي رفاق المجذوب بأن يضغطوا على لجنة تعديل النظام الأساسي بإستعجال عقد الورشة ..
من الأفضل منحها وقتاُ كافياً لإكمال عملها بإتقان , بمعزل عن ضغط الزمن..
لايوجد مايستدعي العجلة..
في التأني السلامة ..
تعديل دستور النادي لايقبل الكلفتة ..
حتى المجلس مطالب بأن لايستعجل عقد الجمعية قبل ان تنهي اللجنة أعمالها وتطرح ثمرة جهدها على كل اهل المريخ..
ورشة واحدة لمناقشة مشروع التعديلات لاتكفي..
خلاصة عمل اللجنة ينبغي ان تخضع لتقييم موسع وتشاور كاف قبل عرضها على الجمعية ..
نقترح تأجيل موعد الجمعية إسبوعين إضافيين لنضمن إكتمال التشاور والتدقيق ..
نشيد بموافقة المجلس على تكوين لجنة المراجعة , وعليه ان يكمل جميله بإتاحة الفرصة كاملة للجهد الحالي كي يأتي مبرأً من كل عيب ومنقصة  ..
عودة العقرب السريعة من العراق تدل على خطأ التسرع في إطلاق سراحه لناديه الجديد..
بكري نفسه يتحمل الجانب الأكبر من خطأ الإعارة المتسرعة..
الملف الأوفر إثارة للقلق وسط الصفوة يتعلق بالتسجيلات ..
آخـــر خبــــر : الغربـــــــال في السوق والمجلس ممحوق...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفاح صالح: تخصصت في الهلال..هزمته في كل مكان وزمان
 .
 .
  قال  مدرب الامل عطبرة كفاح صالح الجيلي أنه سعيد بالفوز على الهلال وقال الفوز  جاء بعرق اللاعبين داخل الملعب ووقفة المجلس ومساندة الجماهير واضاف تخصصت  في الهلال وهزمته في كل مكان وزمان وكان كفاح صالح الجيلي قد فاز علي  الهلال بشعار الاهلي عطبرة والرابطة كوستي والامل ووعد بخطف احد بطاقات  التمثيل الخارجي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسر فولة نجم الأمل: كنا رجالا امام الهلال
 .
 .
  اشاد لاعب  الامل عطبرة ياسر فولة بالجماهير الاملابية التي دعمت اللاعبين بقوة ووقفت  معهم حتى حققوا الفوز على الهلال وقال زملائي اللاعبين لعبوا بفدائية  وكانوا رجالا امام الهلال وحققوا النتيجة التي تواثقوا عليها قبل لقاء  الهلال ونعد بالافضل في قادم المباريات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أجتماع الجزائري وابو عنجة يضع النقاط علي الحروف

 عقد المدرب الجزائري ايت عبد الملك اجتماعاً مع المدرب العام الجديد الكابتن جمال ابو عنجة في حضور نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي الكابتن هيثم الرشيد.



وتم خلال الاجتماع التاكيد علي الدور الكبير الذي سيلعبه الجهاز الفني في دفع عجلة الفريق واستقراره خلال الفترة القادمة .. واطلع الجزائري ايت عبد الملك خلال الاجتماع علي السيرة الذاتية المتميزة للمدرب العام الجديد جمال ابو عنجة والذي رحب بالعمل مع المدير الفني الجزائري وأكد التعاون المثمر وصولاً الي الهدف الاسمي وهو تحقيق الغايات المنشودة سواء علي الصعيد الداخلي او الخارجي خلال العام القادم.

يذكر ان المدير الفني الجزائري طلب خلال الجلسة  من القطاع الرياضي مده بالبرنامج الكامل الخاص بمواجهات الفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذلك حتي يتسني له وضع الخطة الكاملة لمشوار الفريق.

#المسالمة1908
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاصيل جديدة حول عودة المدينة من العراق



أجري مدرب فريق القوي الجوية العراقي اتصالاً بمهاجم الفريق الجديد بكري عبد القادر لاجل الاطمئنان علي صحته وذلك عقب اصابته بالملاريا التي جعلته يعود الي العاصمة الخرطوم امس الاول..



ويبدي نادي القوية الجوية العراقي اهتماماً كبيراً بتعافي المدينة من الاصابة التي المت به حتي يتمكن من قيادة هجوم الفريق في الاستحقاقات القادمة..

وكانت قرعة البطولة العربية اوقعت النادي العراقي في مواجهة فريق مولودية الجزائر..



يشار الي ان وكيل لاعب المريخ المعار ياسر هينو اكد في تصريحات جديدة ل( الملاعب) اكتمال صفقة المدينة بصورة رسمية ومطابقة النادي العراقي لبياناته .. واضاف هينو بان الانباء التي تحدثت عن فشل الصفقة وعودة اللاعب ليست صحيحة لجهة ان الاخير في الاصل مصاب بالملاريا وحصل علي اذن رسمي لتلقي العلاج قبل عودته من جديد .. وشدد هينو بان بطاقة المدينة بطرف ادارة القوي الجوية العراقي مشيراً في الوقت ذاته الي ان اللاعب لم يتحدث لاي وسيلة اعلامية ولم يؤكد فسخ تعاقده كما تم الترويج له.

#المسالمة1908
*

----------

